# Ik kan er toch niet nog aan toe steken ook?



## jbdumont

Hallo, 

Ik ben een scenario aan het vertalen (naar het Frans), en heb moeite met die zin: 

"Deze kamp was een investering. *Ik kan er toch niet nog aan toe steken ook?*"

Context: dat is het antwoord van de manager van een bokser, als deze na de kamp klaagt dat er niet genoeg geld staat in de enveloppe". 

Hartelijk dank voor het hulp!!


----------



## Peterdg

Hij bedoelt ermee dat het toch niet kan dat hij er zelf geld moet instoppen (en dus verlies maken in plaats van winst).


----------



## eno2

Je ne vais quand même pas y perdre en plus?



> Deze kamp was een investering



...zou   kunnen betekenen dat hij er wel degelijk in geïnvesteerd heeft (maar verlies vreest).


----------



## bibibiben

De uitdrukking is in Nederland niet bekend. Hier zou worden gezegd:

Ik kan er toch niet op (gaan) toeleggen ook?

Of:

Ik kan er toch niet (ook nog) op (gaan) toeleggen?


----------



## eno2

Is: 'Er zijn broek aan scheuren' bekend in Nederland?


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Is: 'Er zijn broek aan scheuren' bekend in Nederland?



Ik zie in Van Dale een vermelding staan zonder een markering erbij, maar zo heel gangbaar lijkt die uitdrukking in Nederland niet te zijn. Het online te raadplegen Vlaams woordenboek heeft er al het stempel 'Vlaams' op gedrukt. Misschien wel terecht?


----------



## eno2

Ergens je broek aan scheuren is in Vlaanderen wel heel courant, er aan toesteken ook, misschien iets minder.


----------

